# Headers for 2000 Frontier V6????!!!!



## Thor (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey Guys

My brother in law asked me to find and see if there are headers for his truck. To my dismay I have so far been unable to find any. 

There are lots of these trucks out there, where are the headers?

Thanks

Thor


----------



## 92finder (Jan 19, 2005)

check 4x4parts.com the are all about nissans. they have alot of cool stuff


----------



## Thor (Feb 6, 2004)

That was the first place I looked. You can buy headers for titans and hardbodies but not V6 Frontiers. They just brought out headers for the 4 cyl Frontiers. Hopefully they will get some soon.

Thanks 

Thor


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Nope. There aren't any. The lack of interest, emissions standards and the tight fit of the stock exhaust manifolds make it damn near impossible to get any exhaust companies to make them. Same for Pathfinders...


----------



## Fulltilt1 (May 14, 2004)

You can get them at

http://www.spencerlowracing.com/products/

From mild to wild all the performance and off road parts you desire!


----------

